# First names that go well with Jack (middle name)?



## Becyboo__x

*Basically what the title says..

I had a couple picked out finally but now theres problems..
one of the names the intials will be 

M.J.H .. I just didnt want that cause of micheal jackson  (not anything agenst him just seems odd)

another isnt so bad inital wise its the fact the first and second name both begin with 'J' and both have 4 letters..

i did like Leighon (Leon) but now iv gone off it  

But i think i prefer longer names longer then like 3/4 letters for a first name because his middle name will be Jack and i dont want 2 middle names id prefer just one.

Anyone think of any names that go with Jack really well?
x​*


----------



## Love Bunny

Jaden
Keon
Larron
Marlon
Hugh
Konrad
Brandon
Marcus
Shamir
Ainsley
Lennox
Levi



Sorry :blush: I'm getting carried away :rofl: x


----------



## Love Bunny

Pffft. LAG!


----------



## Love Bunny

Triple post :rofl: !


----------



## Nat9

Ive always liked the name Lyle . . . Lyle jack sounds quite cool :)


----------



## pixydust

Aaron or Aeron, Declan, Dexter, Liam, Kian, Xenon, Zayden, Logan, Tyler, Jared, Ashton, Oliver, Sean, Rylan, Sebastian, Samuel, Wesley, Dion, Leyton, Reece


----------



## katekatekate

finlay jack


----------



## RubyRainbows

I see you have officially named him Mason Jack -- Congrats! He is beautiful! So did you "just know" when you saw him??


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Well i didnt have a clue when i was in hospital and everything it all happened so quick and then when he was born they asked if hes got a name and i was like erm i dont know lol .. and then i held him and just Mason came to my head first i spose lol but i think it suits him now hes home and everything  iv not registered him yet so i could change it if i wanted but i think now i should stick to it 

xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Mason jack is nice :thumbup:


----------

